# examiner un disque externe qui ne monte pas...



## Rollmops (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai un disque dur externe qui pose des pb pour monter.

Comme il n'est pas possible (puisqu'il ne monte pas) de l'examiner avec l'utilitaire de disque, y a-t-il quand même d'autres solutions pour l'examiner ( Techtool Pro, le terminal...) ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## apenspel (26 Mars 2007)

Salut, ce n'est pas car il n'est pas mont&#233; qu'il n'est pas s&#233;lectionnable dans L'utilitaire de disques. Essaie.


----------



## Rollmops (29 Mars 2007)

Merci *Apenspel *


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (30 Mars 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai ce problème sur un Lacie 250 Go. Essaies Drive Genius : à mon avis il est bien meilleur que les autres pour les problèmes de disque.
Tu devrais pouvoir faire monter le disque avec puis fais les tests proposés.

Par acquis de conscience : dans le menu pomme puis configuration matériel cliques sur "firewire" (si ton DD est en firewire et regarde ce qui s'affiche. SI rien n'apparait et que tu n'as rien d'autre en firewire connecté, le pb vient peut-être de la partie connectique de ton DD externe (pont firewire).


----------



## Rollmops (30 Mars 2007)

Merci  Thierry 

Mais entre-temps j'ai acheté et utilisé "Diskwarrior" que je recommande chaudement  car il m' a apparemment tiré d'embarras.

Il m'a même évité de simplement "récupérer" mes données :  il m' a carrément "réparé" mon disque...

(J'avais déjà "Techtool Pro" mais devant l'unanimité qui semble se faire sur l'efficacité de "Diskwarrior" j'ai préféré l' acheter et l' utiliser)

En fait c'est un peu plus compliqué. 

Diskwarrior a permis à mon disque de remonter sur le bureau mais comme c'était d'une manière aléatoire (parfois il ne montait plus ou bien il montait mais gelait le Mac) j'ai, par précaution, (une fois où il avait accepté de monter normalement)  copié les données sur un autre disque.
J'ai ensuite reformaté mon disque puis re-recopié mes données sur le disque vierge et apparemment il a l'air de bien fonctionner.

Il monte à tous les coups bien que certains petits bruits persistent par moment.

Donc pour l'instant on peut die que Diskwarrior a sauvé mon disque externe.

Bonne journée.

A +

Rollmops


----------

